# Post your Favorite Fish



## MikeP_123

I am looking to set up my 56Gallon custom tank. I want to have a slight slope covered with many brilliant plants. I need help deciding on fish and only want ones that are active (or useful) and colorful. Pictures are great! Ill post a few things I'm looking at now.

Serpae Tetra










Clown Loach










Cardinal and/or Neon Tetras










Red Dwarf Gourami










Marbled Hatchetfish











Upside down Catfish










Dwarf Puffer











Tiger Goby










Blue Ram










HillStream Loach ~ looks like a freshwater ray


----------



## prettyrustyrobot

panda cory cats are one of my favorites.

i also really like these guys:








glass catfish

and i saw some of these in the lfs the other day and i think they're lovely








diamond tetra. they are actually very iridescent and random scales seem to sparkle as they swim.


----------



## MikeP_123

Those panda cats look awesome. I'm a big fan of the glass ones also! I'm wishing in had a bigger tank for all of em!


----------



## hungtran10

*Here are some of my favorite fish*

1) Pineapple Lyretail Swordtails









2) Cardinal Tetras









3) Rummy Nosed Tetras









4) Zebra Angel fish


----------



## plakat

You have some nice choice there but IMO a few of them will not do well in your tank.

The clown loach gets too big for a tank that size.

The puffer may nip fins and cause more trouble than you want. Although I have some in my community and they are perfectly fine. 

The hillstream loach likes cool water that is well oxygenated. Not saying you can't keep it just don't do it with the ram since rams like warmer water.

And lastly the tiger goby you posted is a saltwater fish. Unless you are making a reef tank I would skip it.

Here are the favorites out of what I own. Pics are not of my fish because my camera is broken atm.

Microrasbora erythromicron









Betta Macrostoma









Axelrodi Rasboras


----------



## MikeS

If you do a dwarf puffer, you might as well make it a species tank. They can be very aggressive and huge fin nippers. They do have their personalities, but you might want to test it on a small tank prior to putting one or more in the big tank. It would be a shame to have terror creating issues. I have had a GSP and a Ceylon in with other peaceful fish with luck, but fed them extremely well. 


But to fish I like.

Tiger Barbs (as long as the school is BIG)











Boesemani Rainbow











Denison Barb / Torpedo Barb / Roseline Shark


----------



## MikeP_123

plakat said:


> And lastly the tiger goby you posted is a saltwater fish. Unless you are making a reef tank I would skip it.


First off, Great fish! I love that Betta Macrostoma, looks aggressive!

Anyway, If you do a search on the tiger goby you will find that there is a freshwater species...don't know the exact name. I personally couldn't believe it myself and I still have doubts.

I am going crazy over those clown loaches!!!! I might just have to find me a bigger tank. Maybe trade my 56Gal and 29Gal for one.



Anyways, Great fish! Keep em comming!


Found this!
Pentazona barb ~ Its like a tiger barb but w/o the fin nipping and agression.


----------



## mgamer20o0

great fish plakat.... i just got some Axelrodi Rasboras in sad my Microrasbora erythromicron didnt come in. thats a cool betta.....

i think i have too many fav fish right now. i am really into plecos and small fish.


----------



## ikuzo

red tail shark









tiger barb


----------



## MikeP_123

nice tank Ikuzo! I'm going to set up my 29 gal with tiger barbs and red tails i think. Maybe something else with em.


----------



## Kolkri

I don't have pictures. But my fave is any kind of angelfish, cory cats and my yoyo loach.


----------



## plakat

MikeP_123 said:


> First off, Great fish! I love that Betta Macrostoma, looks aggressive!
> 
> Anyway, If you do a search on the tiger goby you will find that there is a freshwater species...don't know the exact name. I personally couldn't believe it myself and I still have doubts.
> 
> I am going crazy over those clown loaches!!!! I might just have to find me a bigger tank. Maybe trade my 56Gal and 29Gal for one.


Thanks.

I wouldn't trade in the tanks you already have. Just go with a smaller species like a chain loach or something.

As for the gobies I have heard of fresh water tiger gobys but never seen any. I know http://www.franksaquarium.com/goby.htm has a ton of freshwater gobies and nano fish including one of the coolest freshwater ones I have ever seen.

Sumatran Blue Neon Goby


----------



## fishbguy1

I"m a sucker for Apistos and African Cichlids. 

My favorite fish that I have now tho, are my green fire tetras.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta

Geos!

altispinosa









tapajos









altifrons


----------



## fishboy87

1) Rummy-nose tetra

2) German blue ram

3) Cardinal tetra

4) Otto

5)Other


----------



## MikeP_123

plakat said:


> Sumatran Blue Neon Goby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tapajos



wow these are crazy looking! my 2 new favorites!


----------



## Craig

Wow, did anyone look up the Betta Macrostoma? If this information is accurate it's seems ridiculous and impossible to get and/or care for. sheesh :icon_frow.

http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Labyrinthfish/Betta/Betta_macrostoma.htm

But it sure is pretty :icon_lol:


----------



## mgamer20o0

i seen them a couple times for sale for $200 for a pair.


----------



## plakat

Craig said:


> Wow, did anyone look up the Betta Macrostoma? If this information is accurate it's seems ridiculous and impossible to get and/or care for. sheesh :icon_frow.
> 
> http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Labyrinthfish/Betta/Betta_macrostoma.htm
> 
> But it sure is pretty :icon_lol:


Mine cost quite a bit but they are doing well. The only place you can get them is through aquabid which I think might have some auctions up now or through someone who breeds them. 

The article you linked somewhat over exaggerates their difficulty. For instance I have never heard of or seen them freak out and smash against the glass. They know its there and are very aware of their surroundings. They are also very bold and will come up to my hand if I put it in the tank. The ph range is a bit small in the article. You can keep them in anything up to 6.5 but for best coloration try to stick around 5.5 or a little lower. I don't use RO/DI water either but my water is really soft and acidic. If your tap isn't then an RO/DI unit is a must.


----------



## cah925

If you want a really active fish, get some leopard danios. These suckers are all over the tank, top, bottom, middle - constantly on the move zipping through plants and wood.

I can't get a good pic of mine, but here's a good link.


----------



## asimkhatri

I like these Fishes









Kribensis









Apistogramma cacatuoides


----------



## BichirAddict

Favorite species(as I like all of them)
1. POLYPTERUS all the way














2. Clown Loachs
3. Mango Pleco(I will get one someday)


----------



## jlroar

I like:

Hatchet Silver
Regular Neon's
Harlequin Rasbora
Furcata Rainbow (little guys) with LOTS of attitude.
Salt and Pepper Cory (they stay small)


----------



## GreenEmber

I love Green neons, Cardinals, Ember tetras, Royal whiptails, Borneo suckers.....Black khuli loachs just because they are weird and are the clowns in the tank.....


----------



## MikeP_123

I want to try breeding these guys, any info on them? Specifically do they like to swim through caves and plants?


----------



## Alasse

Angels (these are some of mine)















































Clown loaches


----------



## MikeP_123

i love those clown loaches and those are some beautiful angels! 4th pic down


----------



## mojave

MikeP_123 said:


> I want to try breeding these guys, any info on them? Specifically do they like to swim through caves and plants?


Looks like Lake Tanganyikan cichlid. Better at ph 8.0+


----------



## fishbguy1

mojave said:


> Looks like Lake Tanganyikan cichlid. Better at ph 8.0+


That's a Juli. Lake tangnykia cichlid. Not sure of the species, because most of them look alot alike.

They also get fairly large. usually 5-6 inches plus.

they will not swim through plants, but will stay in a rock pile most of the time. They will aslo get aggressive, espacially when they start breeding. And, your other fish wil be dinner.


----------



## Micah Kyle

Julidochromis transcriptus 'kalemie'

4-6 inches, best in a species aquarium. 15 gallons per pair, rockdwellers from lake tanganyika. Very entertaining fish, needs a lot of rocks and caves.


----------



## MikeP_123

*Fishbguy1* - It says in the fish profile that the juli gombi is territorial but only gets to about 7cm or 2". In a 56G tank would a pair harass the tank mates to a point of extensive stress, damage, or death?

*Micah Kyle* - I think i might have just found the residents for my 29G. Do they only do well in pairs or would a 1M:2F ratio be ok?


----------



## MikeP_123

Here is a wild looking oscar!
Like fire and ice yin yang on an oscar! Says its only Simi-Agressive but I don't think thats possible for an oscar :hihi:

Tiger Oscar


----------



## Micah Kyle

MikeP_123 said:


> *Fishbguy1* - It says in the fish profile that the juli gombi is territorial but only gets to about 7cm or 2". In a 56G tank would a pair harass the tank mates to a point of extensive stress, damage, or death?
> 
> *Micah Kyle* - I think i might have just found the residents for my 29G. Do they only do well in pairs or would a 1M:2F ratio be ok?


You could do a small colony, but it would be better in a 45. I think if you did one male and a few females in a 29 it would be alright. Just have a watchful eye during breeding time. If you do breed them, let me know. I'd be interested in some youngins ;D

Also- look into julidochromis marlieri, they're very interesting looking, too.


----------



## plakat

MikeP_123 said:


> Here is a wild looking oscar!
> Like fire and ice yin yang on an oscar! Says its only Simi-Agressive but I don't think thats possible for an oscar :hihi:


Oscars aren't that aggressive. I mean they are cichlids so they have attitude. and their size makes them not community fish but if you look at most cichlids Oscars they are rather nice. They just get big.


----------



## @[email protected]

very useful, very intelligent, average looking: the SAE


----------



## Micah Kyle

I love SAE! I think they're pretty attractive, but I like earthy tones in fish tanks, so maybe I'm weird...


----------



## CL

I love almost all fish. Too many to chose from lol.
But I do like schoolers the most


----------



## Micah Kyle

I think one of my favorites has got to be Synodontis multipunctatus.


----------



## seAdams

Too many favorites to name, but of the fish I have at the moment, my favorites are my Powder Blue dwarf Gourami, and my ancistrus sp. Rio Ucayali:


----------



## god91234

Celebes Rainbow


----------



## Micah Kyle

I also LOVE Spotted Medusa Head Plecos.


----------



## Fat Man

plakat said:


> Oscars aren't that aggressive. I mean they are cichlids so they have attitude. and their size makes them not community fish but if you look at most cichlids Oscars they are rather nice. They just get big.


They'll also rearrange your aqua scape for you. Not a good thing in planted tanks.

I've always been a fan of the apistos.









Bitaeniata, my favorite.


----------



## Micah Kyle

I love apistogramma borellii the most, I think.


----------



## MikeP_123

those apistos are vibrant looking fish. Now I'm wishing I had like 10 tanks set up and waiting for fish. Keep em coming!


BTW: does anyone know anything about breeding panda cories? I have 2 and started to condition them with blood worms and just did a 20% water change with a slightly cooler water. They seem to be doing everything along the lines of what i have read. Swimming up and down the glass and in circles and seem ready to get it on :flick:... Do both the males and females swim up the glass? And any info on sexing them?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Mine is in my avatar, the diminutive Cardinal tetra. :smile:


----------



## MikeP_123

Anyone know where to get these guys? I hear they are hard to find. 

F1 _Taeniacara_ candidi


----------



## lauraleellbp

I'd check out www.Apistogramma.com and www.AquaBid.com for starters. Do your HW before buying from anyone on AquaBid- it's like Ebay.


----------



## Centromochlus

1) Cardinal Tetra
2) Blue Ram
3) Koi Angelfish
4) Pleco (gotta love em'!)


----------



## susantroy1

All The Best

Troy


----------



## beginerplanted

MikeP_123 said:


> those apistos are vibrant looking fish. Now I'm wishing I had like 10 tanks set up and waiting for fish. Keep em coming!
> 
> 
> BTW: does anyone know anything about breeding panda cories? I have 2 and started to condition them with blood worms and just did a 20% water change with a slightly cooler water. They seem to be doing everything along the lines of what i have read. Swimming up and down the glass and in circles and seem ready to get it on :flick:... Do both the males and females swim up the glass? And any info on sexing them?


um i think females are bigger (oh and if you do rear some fry let me know)


----------



## CrazyPlantLady

Badis badis.


----------



## waterfaller1

Lots of favorites..of my fish & ones I have kept-
Scarlet badis-Dario dario
Zebra oto-Otocinclus cocama
Coral red pencilfish-Nannostomus mortenthaleri
Green neon tetra-Paracheirodon simulans
Clown Killifish-Pseudepiplatys annulatus
Sumatran neon blue & red goby-Stiphodon sp
Valiant Chocolate Gourami-Sphaerichthys Vaillanti 
Armoured Stickleback-Indostomus Paradoxus
P.Gertrudae & Threadfin Rainbow
Apistogramma Panduro
Peckoltia sp. "swerg" L038
S&P catfish-Corydoras habrosus
Dwarf chain loach-Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki
Halfmoon Betta-Betta Splendens
Blue Axelrodi rasboras
Mini moth catfish-Hara jerdoni


----------



## WayneL333

@[email protected] said:


> very useful, very intelligent, average looking: the SAE


I just bought 22 of them for my 300 to take take of my algae problem. They went to town! And it looks cool when the graze as a school - like a herd of cattle.


----------



## blackandyellow

I´ve always loved wild type angelfish. I love Altums but I´ve never seen one in life (only pics). I also love wild type discus

Most south american cichlids, but it´s either cichlids or plants, and this time I want plants (but I love firemouths, convicts, severums, festivums, geophagus, jack dempseys, green terrors, and on the african side love jewel cichlids)

For planted tanks I love cardinal tetras and neons (wish they wouldn´t die so easily), lemon tetras, zebra and leopard danios, hatchets, corys (all of them), green swordtails (or orange but with the full yellow with both black rims in the sword, which are impossible to find)

I hate man made sterile hybrids (parrots, flowerhorns), as well as artificially colored glass fish and pink zebra danios.


----------



## mgdmirage

1. Red Tailed Shark
2. Synodontis Lucipinnis
3. Celestial Pearl Danio
4. White Cloud
5. German Blue Rams
6. Most Apisto.


----------



## snafu

i'm really fond of tetra and pencilfish, but i especially like emperor tetra. sorry for the poor photos; i took them with my compact canon point-n-shoot. the black emperors are jet black and reside in a tank with black background and black substrate, so they can be a little hard to see. the pictures are of males (note the trident tail fins), but the females are equally beautiful. the regular and black emperor tetra females have greenish eyes, while the rainbow tetra females have blue eyes. -snafu

Nematobrycon palmeri (Emperor Tetra)









Nematobrycon lacortei (Rainbow Tetra)









Nematobrycon amphiloxus (Black Emperor Tetra)


----------



## sean117Ply

Discus

Cardinal Tetra

Congo Tetra

and.....

Every other fish on the planet


----------



## lauraleellbp

Poecilocharax weitzmani (aka Black Morpho or Darter tetra) are quickly becoming one of my favs; they're just so unique, I've never seen any other fish quite like them (excuse my poor photograpy skills):

Here's my dominant male, playing "hide and seek" with my camera. Not the greatest pic, but that fantastic face striping shows up well.










With 2 females. I love the white stripe that sets off the dorsal fins.









The round anal fin is nicely flared in this pic









Unfortunately I can't seem to catch a good pic with the males in full display, with all their fins flared and jaws gaping open- it's quite spectacular, though!


----------



## Voozle

I'm especially fond of both my odessa barbs, _Puntius tictos_, and my kribensis, _Pelvicachromis pulcher_ (males pictured). I'll update this post to include coral red pencilfish as soon as I steal Carole's.


----------

